
Supporting 1 Billion files in a file system - superapc
https://www.alluxio.io/blog/scalable-metadata-service-in-alluxio-storing-billions-of-files/
======
WalkerMan
Good article! It's a brilliant idea to seperate the cold metadata and warm
metadata into different storage medias.

------
douhu61615
Useful and excellent work! It's a good solution to scale up the metadata
storage and service.

------
Jerryinghao
Great job! The meta data management has long been a challenge for storage
systems.

------
bsidb123
Big challenges for meta-data management.

------
innkp
nice work！The Alluxio 2.x uses a kV store of RocksDB to extend the file system
metadata service scale. I think the decentralization of services can be
considered next.

------
xiaole
Wonderful work

------
noname888
Solid work!

------
maobaolong
it is cool

